# EOS R5: New Canon User Questions



## FrenchFry (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi,

I received my EOS R5 a few days ago, and have not had much of a chance to use it yet, but I do have some questions that I was hoping someone might be able to help with. While this is my first Canon camera, I have extensive experience with Panasonic, Sony, and Nikon's mirrorless cameras. Forgive any questions that seem ignorant, as I am basing the questions on my experience with previous systems.
I typically shoot wildlife and landscapes in full Manual or manual with auto ISO.

Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer! I am very impressed with the Camera so far. 

- For someone with more Canon experience, how have you found the RAW vs. CRAW quality? Am I making a mistake by shooting in CRAW if I want to recover shadows later? I've read that CRAW is excellent, but it is not lossless compression. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has tried both. The storage space savings are very impressive!
- What is the purpose or advantage or registering a camera to a battery?
- Has anyone who shoots BIF had experience yet with the different AF cases? Is it best to switch to AF case 2, which ignores obstacles, or do you have a different recommendation?
- The High speed display (which is supposed to make it easier to follow fast moving subjects) is not available during the highest-speed continuous shooting drive mode. Isn't that when the high speed display would be most useful?
- On p.249, is the manual implying that bokeh and backgrounds are nicer when using mechanical shutter as compared to electronic first curtain? (https://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0300039495/01/eosr5-ug-en.pdf)
- How can I find out what FSP the camera is actually shooting at? I see the Icon for the fastest H+ speed in green, even when I violate the rules for 12FPS, for instance, even if I am not shooting wide open, and even if I have a shutter speed set to less than 1000.
- Is there a way to confirm whether the 400mm F4 DO II lens is capable of the 12FPS? It's not in the list, but I cannot discern a difference between the speed of this lens and RF lenses (just by non-scientifically listening).
- Does anyone else’s charger make a very high-pitched sound when plugged in?


Some things I wish I could do but don't think are possible yet. Hopefully I am missing something, or firmware will help:
1. Is there a way to change the size of the 1-Point or spot AF focus point? Both are a bit larger than I would like for precision focus of faraway wildlife. Can I make either of these smaller to improve accuracy? (like pinpoint mode on Panasonic)
2. Is there a way for me to customize the items that appear in the Q-menu? A few of the items that pop up are not applicable to my shooting at all, and it would be awesome if I could add items that are more useful to me in there. (These could be customized on my Sony and Nikon bodies.)
3. I like shooting in manual mode with auto ISO. Is there a way to set the max ISO in more incremental jumps, like 1/3 stop? (I'm having trouble deciding between 6400, which seems a tad low, and 12800, which seems too high. Perhaps less of a big deal with this sensor, but generally I cap around ISO 8000 due to noise.)
4. Is there a way to see the exact battery percentage at all times, instead of just bars? Since burst speeds drop at 60% battery, it would be nice to know if I am above or below 60% at a glance instead of having to go through menus. For now, I have added this to a My Menu tab.
5. I would love to see the MF peaking and MF focus guide when I am zoomed in using the magnifier. Is this possible?
6. I would also love to be able to be able to re-trigger AF while in magnification mode and Servo AF, if I zoom in and see that focus is not accurate. Right now half-pressing the shutter cancels magnification. Is that possible?
7. Is there a way to see DOF preview all the time instead of having to press a button to activate? Much like I see exposure compensation all the time?
8. Is it possible to make Lens electronic MF functionality available for mechanical focus lenses? For example, when using an adapted big white telephoto, I can’t seem to get the settings right so the magnifier automatically engages when I use MF, though this setting works on my RF lenses just fine.
9. Is there a way to switch multiple settings at once that tie together? For instance, I will probably be switching a lot between the smiley face plus tracking mode (for which I would do servo) and Spot AF (for which I would like to use the magnifier and improve focus with manual fine tuning if needed). Can I change both settings together so I don't always have to remember to change both?
10. Is it possible to have more than 3 custom modes? Since there are no physical markings for these (the dial is electronic), it would seem like you would be able to have more, and to be able to name them possibly.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 17, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> 10. Is it possible to have more than 3 custom modes? Since there are no physical markings for these (the dial is electronic), it would seem like you would be able to have more, and to be able to name them possibly.



Smacking my head as it never occurred to me.

Yes, it does seem as if it would be a fairly simple software change to increase the number of modes, and being able to name them something may be of some benefit (but what will you put on the top LCD, which has a strictly limited two character length?), as far as I know there's nothing you can do now to get more modes, until/unless they change the software, and who knows how likely that is to happen. Maybe canon will let the 1R users have more of them.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 21, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my EOS R5 a few days ago, and have not had much of a chance to use it yet, but I do have some questions that I was hoping someone might be able to help with. While this is my first Canon camera, I have extensive experience with Panasonic, Sony, and Nikon's mirrorless cameras. Forgive any questions that seem ignorant, as I am basing the questions on my experience with previous systems.
> I typically shoot wildlife and landscapes in full Manual or manual with auto ISO.
> ...


For anyone wondering about the charger, Canon responded that the high pitched sound is not normal.
They will hopefully send a replacement "soon".


----------



## Viggo (Aug 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Smacking my head as it never occurred to me.
> 
> Yes, it does seem as if it would be a fairly simple software change to increase the number of modes, and being able to name them something may be of some benefit (but what will you put on the top LCD, which has a strictly limited two character length?), as far as I know there's nothing you can do now to get more modes, until/unless they change the software, and who knows how likely that is to happen. Maybe canon will let the 1R users have more of them.


I know other users with cameras with two card slots have stored custom modes on a card and use that card to load other custom modes.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 21, 2020)

FrenchFry said:


> For anyone wondering about the charger, Canon responded that the high pitched sound is not normal.
> They will hopefully send a replacement "soon".



I used 2 of these chargers... no high pitch noise.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 22, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> I used 2 of these chargers... no high pitch noise.


Thanks! A replacement is on its way.


----------

